# problemas anemômetro e pluviômetro via cabo



## Lucas Fumagalli (23 Nov 2009 às 22:35)

Pessoal! Tenho a 5 meses uma estação LA CROSSE 2316u e a usava sem a conexão do cabo entre o sensor externo e a base da estação.
Como o vento é medido a cada 128 segundos, resolvi instalar um cabo de conexão o que aumentou para 8 segundos o envio de dados.
O problema é que, com o cabo, registros irregulares, errados, passaram a constar, como por exemplo, ventos de 22,7 , 45,7 , 91,7 , 137km/h.... entre as leituras.

O mesmo ocorre com o pluviômetro que envia dados mesmo sem haver precipitação.

Os dados errados da velocidade do vento  não são computados pela estação quando aperto os registros de máxima e mínima, mas nos softwares eles não são descartados.

Observem o problema on line:

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IBRASIL87

A alguns dias, pela primeira vez, o pluviômetro me enviou 3mm de precipitação, mesmo no modo wireless, mas foi a única vez.

Troquei as baterias da estação, mas o problema não foi resolvido.

Será que pode ser problema dos cabos antigos que ficaram expostos ao sol, chuva, vento durante estes meses? OU problema do novo cabo que comprei para ligar o sensor a base da estação?

Ou nos aparelhos? Acredito que não, pois, no modo wireless, apesar de ocorrerem algumas leituras erradas, eram muito poucas.

Penso que sejam os cabos. FIco no aguardo de ajuda.

Abraços e desde já obrigado!

IMAGEM DA ESTAÇÃO E DOS CABOS:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Nov 2009 às 23:14)

Lucas Fumagalli disse:


> Pessoal! Tenho a 5 meses uma estação LA CROSSE 2316u e a usava sem a conexão do cabo entre o sensor externo e a base da estação.
> Como o vento é medido a cada 128 segundos, resolvi instalar um cabo de conexão o que aumentou para 8 segundos o envio de dados.
> O problema é que, com o cabo, registros irregulares, errados, passaram a constar, como por exemplo, ventos de 22,7 , 45,7 , 91,7 , 137km/h.... entre as leituras.
> 
> ...



Olá.

É um problema recorrente das La Crosse. Para além de terem um mau sinal wireless, os cabos facilmente se partem e, quando são mais longos, atrasam o sinal durante muitos segundos e deturpam imenso os dados.

Quanto a isso nada a fazer, só mesmo reduzindo o comprimento dos cabos ou voltando a colocá-la a trabalhar em wireless.


----------



## Lucas Fumagalli (24 Nov 2009 às 01:42)

Se eu trocar os cabos antigos ou instalar os mesmos dentro de tubos, sem que haja exposição ao tempo, os dados seriam enviados com maior precisão? Cabos custam pouco.

Operar no modo wireless é perder a precisão do anemômetro. As rajadas nunca são medidas.
Operar no modo de cabo é perder a precisão do pluviômetro....


----------



## Lousano (24 Nov 2009 às 01:58)

Pelo que vejo na imagem tens os cabos sujeitos a movimento provocado pelo vento.

Isso pode provocar alterações, já que eles são têm uma protecção muito fraca.

Tenta com que estejam sempre fixos a algo.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Nov 2009 às 02:53)

Lousano disse:


> Pelo que vejo na imagem tens os cabos sujeitos a movimento provocado pelo vento.
> 
> Isso pode provocar alterações, já que eles são têm uma protecção muito fraca.
> 
> Tenta com que estejam sempre fixos a algo.



Para além deste pormenor que também acredito que seja suspeito pela fraca qualidade nos registos, pergunto se à semelhança de cabos preparados com a característica técnica de "ausência de perda de sinal" utilizados em conexões CCTV e até de antenas receptoras de TV/Satétite que exigem grandes distâncias, não existirão cabos com esta particularidade e adaptados para estas ligações? Se sim seria a solução ideal.


----------



## Lucas Fumagalli (24 Nov 2009 às 03:07)

Pessoal, encontrei isso na internet. Alguem conseguiria me explicar como ele resolveu este problema? 

http://www.lavrsen.dk/sources/weather/windmod.htm


----------



## patinhofeio (25 Fev 2010 às 23:45)

Boa noite.
Sou novo no fórum e de meteorologia ou equipamentos similares o meu conhecimento é escasso.
Os cabos que estás a usar têm malha exterior? Se não tiverem, é bom arranjar uns com malha. Todos os sinais que sejam transmitidos em cabos, principalmente compridos, devem ser protegidos por malha. Num mundo onde impera o wireless para tudo, o espaço radioelectrico está cheio de interferências, que a não serem filtradas pelos equipamentos poderão resultar em apresentação de dados errados.
Abraço


----------

